# My Curtis LT7029 Android tablet is slow in loading



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

My Curtis LT7029 Android tablet is slow in loading up desktop icon home and 
launcher icon.
What can I do to increase the speed of its loading ?
Many of the apps load by itself on startup in the background. I can't stop them from startup in background ? Since this affects the memory and how fast launcher icons and home page loads when you click to change one screen to another, and how long it takes to open an app. after click on it right?
I guess uninstalling apps. which I don't need to free up space helps too ?
Removing micro sd card from drive helps too ?
Any other tips in helping it load faster ?


Thanks.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would try the removing those things you do not ever need, first.

Removing the SD card?, I guess that depends what is on it.

BG


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

This is a low-end tablet that's actually on par with my cheap Android phone. Removing applications will help improve responsiveness, as will running task killing applications to shutdown software you're not using.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Task killing applications sometimes don't seem to work. Since it seems starts up
by itself even after you killed a task.




ebackhus said:


> This is a low-end tablet that's actually on par with my cheap Android phone. Removing applications will help improve responsiveness, as will running task killing applications to shutdown software you're not using.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

There will be required applications that will automatically start back up if needed to run to ensure Android running properly.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

I would root, then try and overclock. Then with setCPU set up profiles like on demand and save battery. For best performance, i would set it at its top clocking speed then set its default action to "Performance" instead of "On demand". This will increase loading speeds and overall performance.

hope this helps, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Any instructions how I would do this on my tablet ?
And will it work ?

Thanks.





Shotgun4 said:


> I would root, then try and overclock. Then with setCPU set up profiles like on demand and save battery. For best performance, i would set it at its top clocking speed then set its default action to "Performance" instead of "On demand". This will increase loading speeds and overall performance.
> 
> hope this helps, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------

